# Has anyone used UK Direct for buying a car?



## Brigid (17 Mar 2010)

Hi, we have to buy a car. Just wondering if anyone has used UK Direct for purchasing a car?  the prices seem to be very good since they are importing from England, and there is a years warranty but are they too good to be true??

Hope this is the correct forum.

thank you.


----------



## Sherman (17 Mar 2010)

Do a search for them on the boards.ie Motors forum - lots of threads about them there from what I remember.


----------

